# Listerine and bees



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

*I just got an email from a friend saying that* *Listerine sprayed around an area will keep mosquitoes from that area.

What I'd like to know is if it will harm the bees. I sit in front of my hives and often am attacked by mosquitoes and would like to spray for them but wouldn't do it if it would do anything to bees... since they are insects too!

Thanks!
Tanya
*


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I get the Listerine email a lot. I think it is an Urban Legend. What does work well is you can get some powdered sulfur and put it in a sock and dust yourself. I have heard that dry granulated garlic sped around will deter skeeters from that area.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

what i do for stinging insects is wear a long sleaved cotton shirt and a veil.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

A legend... I thought it might bee.

Thanks for the ideas. *What about using smoke from the smoker? *I mean to just smoke the gound and air around my chair.

Tanya


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

I burn a LOT of decar wood in little fires in the evening. I like to sit outside and watch the bats at work! I love those bats! I do this to keep the mosquitoes away! They hate the cedar smoke, but I burned some very dry elm and maple one night and they zipped right on through and bit the heck out of me and my friends!

I have used the stick incense (cedar, sage, and a combo of the two scents) at parties and cookouts to keep them away. (I placed them around the area that we were using and they stayed out of the circle of smoke!)

Brenda


----------



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

According to snopes that is a myth that is false. here is the link for your reading pleasure.

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/mosquitoes.asp


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I keep a spray bottle in my bee tool kit and spray it on innercovers that have ants and it *does* help keep the skeeters off of me so I dont care what snopes says I use it


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Listerine's active ingredients include: menthol, thymol, and eucalyptol. It wouldn't surprise me that insects wouldn't like it. If you have treated for mites with Apiguard you know the bees aren't real fond of thymol.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Brenda--

honeyman46408-- Are you saying you spray the diluted listerine on the inside of the hive?? Or am I getting it wrong?? If so-- how much do you use in water??

Tanya


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I am spraying stright Listerine on the innercover where the aints are!!

Oh it isnt real Listerine it came from the dollar store at a fraction of the cost of the bottle with the real brand on it (read the ingredants - same stuff)


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

honeyman46408,

If it's from the Dollar Store then it may already be diluted. I think I may try it if I get lots of ants in the upper story.

Tanya


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Dont taste like it:scratch:


----------

